# Cat will let me and ONLY me pet him



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

Alot of my family members were at my apartment today, and my cat wouldnt let ANY of them pet him, he sat on my lap while i was watching tv and didnt let anybody pet him, he HISSED for the first time at my little sister.. If someone tried to pet him he either hissed, went to bite them or just tried to scratch them...

Since i found him, i am the only one that could pet him, Its like he doesnt trust anybody else.

Dont get me wrong, hes a good cat, but hes just doesnt like to be touched, anybody elses cat like this??


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Do you live alone? It may be thats he only used to you. And sometimes animals can attach thenselves to one person.
My cats will only let me or my boyfriend pet and/or stroke them. In a way im happy by this- they dont go near people outdoors.


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

Ya i live by myself with my cat and my dog, and my girlfriend comes over almost everyday since we live like 2 miles from each other, my dog likes her, my cat is still getting used to her...

Mabey hes just afraid of people he doesnt know...


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Our newest cat, Domino, was kinda like that. She only allowed me to pet her for a long while, she has now warmed up to others though, just takes some time. Good luck!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Thats exactly what i would say it is. He isnt used to people coming and going, so doesnt get much interaction with people other than yourself. All my cats, but pebbles are exactly the same, wont go near anyone but myself or my boyfriend.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Some cats are like that. Velvet really only allows my husband and I to pet, hold and cuddle her. She used to get very upset if anyone else tried to touch her and still isn't too crazy about strangers approaching her. I think the more you cat is exposed to other people the better the chances of overcoming this behavior. Make sure they approach him slowly and let the kitty sniff their hand first.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Vienna the poor thing is terrified of visitors. When she was about 4 months old my partners mum came to see her, vienna ran and hid, so my boyfriend picked her up out of the room and held her to see his mum, she was fighting to get away, she was that afraid that she wet herself. genrally if you dont have different people coming and going a lot, i think cats tend to be afraid of others, with the odd exceptions of course. But like i say im happier for my cats to be afraid of strangers.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat Twinkie doesn't like anyone else to pet him or do anything with him. He is only used to me and my bf and thats it. Sugar is a very social cat though....


----------

